# You know you are unpopular when.........



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

you don't receive any Christmas cards


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

your dog won't smile at you any more


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

When u r not invited to a party where everybody was being called for,when u dnt receive any msgs on ur cell phone for days


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

when my main best friend is the internet!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

when you've spent Christmas and New Year's alone for the past 4 years.


----------



## zer0small (Oct 19, 2011)

When going to sleep is the highlight of your day.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

when you're missing out on all the events that so many people talk about around you.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

You only have 33 friends on facebook...and half of them are family members


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

When u have 62 friends on fb n only 3 of them pay attention if u r online...


----------



## NegativeCreep (Dec 2, 2011)

-...your mother has to buy you a candy gram in middle school, because you have no friends to do it for you.
-when the teacher calls your name on the attendance list and people say "who is that?"


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

NegativeCreep said:


> -when the teacher calls your name on the attendance list and people say "who is that?"


Ew. I hated when that happened. This girl in the back asked that in my physics class and we were nearly done with the first semester.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

...the phone rings and you _know_ it's your mum.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

When you can relate to the following image


----------



## Lonesome1 (Nov 25, 2011)

The only people that DO call you are your family...


----------



## Lonesome1 (Nov 25, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> When you can relate to the following image


This ^ happens to me


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

When you get 5 birthday messages on facebook, 3 of them by extended family.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

The best conversation you had all day was with yourself.


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

Lonesome1 said:


> This ^ happens to me


And me...


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> When you can relate to the following image


this happened to me five minutes ago. i importantly picked up the phone, inside feeling a tinge of excitement...it was Optus, Australian phone company :|


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> When you can relate to the following image


This.


Lonesome1 said:


> The only people that DO call you are your family...


And this. Its depressing when I look at my call log and all I see are my family members.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

^^^Worse than the above is all those annoying calls from 1888/1800 numbers.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> When you can relate to the following image


Thats so me ;_;

Hmmm... Another would be when you get asked year round in school if you're a new kid.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

...when you have to think back a few years to figure out when the last time you made a friend was.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The highlight of your Christmas is working


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

When you know you're going to be available to babysit. Every. Single. Weekend. 

But hell, tbh I prefer it that way.


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

your mobile still has the $30 credit you put on there 12 months ago... and it's set to expire.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

You don't remember what it's like to have an actual conversation with someone besides your mom and dad.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

zer0small said:


> When going to sleep is the highlight of your day.


Sleeping is a very under-rated activity. It's almost a passion for me!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Hoyden said:


> your mobile still has the $30 credit you put on there 12 months ago... and it's set to expire.


I'd be more concerned about the waste of money.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Janniffy said:


> The highlight of your Christmas is working


Pretty close to my situation.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> You only have 33 friends on facebook...and half of them are family members


That's not too bad really.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Lonesome1 said:


> The only people that DO call you are your family...


What's so bad about this? Some people don't have any family.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

When everyone assumes that there's nothing going on in your life. And they're right.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

When coworkers clock out from work, they say 'bye (insert name here)' to everyone around but you. True story.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

When for your 21st bday party you invite 15 people...and only one comes, and the other 14 "friends" simply ditched you for someone else's party at the last minute :blank


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> When for your 21st bday party you invite 15 people...and only one comes, and the other 14 "friends" simply ditched you for someone else's party at the last minute :blank


that's outrageous...time to upgrade your friend list I reckon!


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

when some of your "friends" go to a club for over a month every night, and they forget to invite you


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

this thread is bloody dire. :cry


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Raulz0r said:


> when some of your "friends" go to a club for over a month every night, and they forget to invite you


 Another friend list upgrade required!!


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

humourless said:


> That's not too bad really.


I agree cause those that have hundreds of FB friends are most likely random strangers they added to bump their numbers or use for FB games. Anyone can do that. People on FB game pages will add anybody. :roll

In real life, they could really have little to no friends.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Your not close to anyone


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> When for your 21st bday party you invite 15 people...and only one comes, and the other 14 "friends" simply ditched you for someone else's party at the last minute :blank


OUCH!:fall


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

When you get so few "Happy Birthday"s on Facebook compared to other people.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> When you can relate to the following image


When someone calls you from a number you don't recognize, and you hope it's someone from your past that wants to reconnect  ...(it never is)


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

When it's been 9 years since u had a friend w/u on ur B-Day.


----------



## Sage Sagan (Dec 12, 2011)

When the teacher says, "_All right, Class. This assignment will be done in groups. You can form them yourselves_", while the atheist in you whispers, "_oh God, oh God._"


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

When u get only one gift on ur birthday


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

mrbojangles said:


> When someone calls you from a number you don't recognize, and you hope it's someone from your past that wants to reconnect  ...(it never is)


Or you try to engage the wrong number in converstaion beacuse it's the first you have had for days.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

You know a stand-up comedian could steal this thread and have enough material for a whole routine!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

That doesn't mean I was laughing AT anyone...I was laughing with you!!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

even talkaholics avoid you!


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

you can relate to most of the things said in this thread.


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

humourless said:


> You know a stand-up comedian could steal this thread and have enough material for a whole routine!


Simon Amstell's stand up is about being awkward. It's funny what I could identify with, but I wonder if he is genuinely awkward or if that is just an act.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Sage Sagan said:


> When the teacher says, "_All right, Class. This assignment will be done in groups. You can form them yourselves_", while the atheist in you whispers, "_oh God, oh God._"


Yeah, I hated that!


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

When the worst part about your birthdays is people asking you what you're doing... because you're not doing anything.


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Sage Sagan said:


> When the teacher says, "_All right, Class. This assignment will be done in groups. You can form them yourselves_", while the atheist in you whispers, "_oh God, oh God._"


I used to get this all the time when i was in school, even though i had friends.


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Sage Sagan said:


> When the teacher says, "_All right, Class. This assignment will be done in groups. You can form them yourselves_", while the atheist in you whispers, "_oh God, oh God._"


This happened to me yesterday 

When you're constantly picked last for a team in gym.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

pancake111 said:


> This happened to me yesterday
> 
> When you're constantly picked last for a team in gym.


Lol i've had lots of times where neither team wanted to be stuck with me. Even though I didn't have the worst athletic ability out of everyone there.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

When your debating not even having a phone
because you don't even use your 500 minutes and you haven't
got a text from anyone for 3 years. Because you have no friends.
you just use it for internet and games.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

it's been over 18 years since the last time you celebrated a birthday with a friend. And the last time was only because your parents invited your 5th grade classmates to play mini golf for your 10th birthday.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

When you make a good-bye thread, and only one person replies...:haha


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

humourless said:


> your dog won't smile at you any more


Uh-oh, if I were you I'd second check if your dog is really a dog! Last time I checked; dogs don't smile. Wouldn't want to see you taken my hollow-earthian sleeper-agents. :hide


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Lanter said:


> Uh-oh, if I were you I'd second check if your dog is really a dog! Last time I checked; *dogs don't smile*. Wouldn't want to see you taken my hollow-earthian sleeper-agents. :hide


Is that a fact? well mine does
What does hollow-earthian sleeper agents mean?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Girls don't accept your friend requests on FB


----------



## LondonnXx (Jan 30, 2011)

You know your unpopular when people are so embarrassed to be seen being friends with or even just associating with you that they only talk to you through private mail even if its just "hello! you okay?" and if god forbid you write to them publicly :-o they either delete your comment or your just invisible to them and everyone. 

And I can relate to alot of things on here.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

You have a dream about people you haven't seen for years and they're still only hanging around with you because they don't want to appear rude.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

humourless said:


> Is that a fact? well mine does
> What does hollow-earthian sleeper agents mean?


Meant to say by, not my, exusem moi. Does your dog really smile though? That's odd, because I really don't believe smiling is a way of expressing emotion for a dog. I wasn't even aware they had the proper face muscle for it. The more you learn, huh?

The hollow earth is some theory that the earth is hollow, and has another sun at it's core. Inside the hollow earth live human like giants from which we are supposed to be descendants of or some ****. According to some they even posses magical powers. Give it a google if you are into that kinda thing, there is a lot and I mean A LOT to be found about. Including witness testimonials and such. Of course I realize it's all a load of bull, but still thought the whole theory would make for an awesome setting for a book, film or game.

Youth nowadays, huh? :lol


----------



## theraven (Feb 27, 2011)

You spent the whole Christmas alone.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Lanter said:


> Meant to say by, not my, exusem moi. Does your dog really smile though? That's odd, because I really don't believe smiling is a way of expressing emotion for a dog. I wasn't even aware they had the proper face muscle for it. The more you learn, huh?
> 
> :lol


There is debate over whether dogs smile or not...(please google to find out)...if you look at my dog's photo on my profile...he starts grinning when we are about to go on a walk together, or do something he feels excited about.....he smiles if I give him attention in a positive way...whether it has the same full definition as a human smile is uncertain!


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

.... you post here right now to remind yourself to revisit this thread because you can't remind yourself of what it is exactly because of alcohol, but you're sure you'll come up with quite a bit of instances of what reminded you of just how insignificant you are to any of these denziens of Earth...


----------



## Opacus (Dec 12, 2011)

no tumblr followers hurraaah


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Another vote for smiling dogs... I'm sure a terrier we once had would actually laugh (albeit a silent laugh).


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> When for your 21st bday party you invite 15 people...and only one comes, and the other 14 "friends" simply ditched you for someone else's party at the last minute :blank


When you spend your 21st birthday studying for a social psychology exam. :lol True story. How ironic.

(But seriously, that's awful what happened to you, Aphexfan.)


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

You have 0 friends on socialanxietysupport.com


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

^ Ask about =]

When your Sister asks 'You must have loads planned for New Years Eve' and honestly don't


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

when your mother won't accept you as a friend on facebook.......


( I read that somewhere)


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

All your houseplants kill themselves because they don't want to live with you.


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

When you have to come online to feel alive.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

When your last 3 emails are the daily updates from the bank that trigger at the same time every day.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

When you freak out and jump for joy when someone finally comments on your Facebook (I have yet to get a like or a comment on ANYTHING)


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

It's your turn to be complimented on the compliment thread, but no one wants to go next, because they can't think of a compliment for you.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Your name is JGreenwood


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

you've been on this site since 2003 and noone wishes you a happy birthday. lol!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

When ur colleague texts everyone that 31st is a casual day n come in blue jeans n when u arrive at office,everybody asks u didnt u come in jeans today..?u come to know that he forgot to text u..


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

when even your daughter makes excuses not to see you.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

humourless said:


> when even your daughter makes excuses not to see you.


:rub


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

assuming I have a daughter that is:roll......
but thanks diamond anyway


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

humourless said:


> assuming I have a daughter that is:roll......
> but thanks diamond anyway


:lol

Did you recently grow a quarter century younger?


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

yeah I'm trying to connect better with the young crowd here.......not sure it's working yet....


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

you know you're unpopular when you're stuck watching "how it's made" because no one loves you and you have a drink in your hand.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

Estelle said:


> When everyone assumes that there's nothing going on in your life. And they're right.


This.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

When an old school friend won't accept your Facebook friend request, despite the fact they accepted every other person who was in that class, and many more who weren't even at that school.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

The only people you have to celebrate your birthday with are your mom and sister and no one else


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

When you've been at a school for 8 years, and there are still people in your year/grade, who you have classes with, who can't recognise you.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

People smile at you


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Your friends dont remember your birthday..


----------



## TheFather (Sep 20, 2012)

When people don't even bother asking if you have a cell phone or a social life.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Aphexfan said:


> When for your 21st bday party you invite 15 people...and only one comes, and the other 14 "friends" simply ditched you for someone else's party at the last minute :blank


Its worst when you don't have any. I don't like bd party anyways.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

humourless said:


> It's your turn to be complimented on the compliment thread, but no one wants to go next, because they can't think of a compliment for you.


hahaha:clap


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

When you see a commercial for a contest where you can win 8 Super Bowl tickets for you and friends then realize if you won you'd have to sell 7 of them on ebay.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

When you approach the other loner kid at lunch, and they scoot away from you like you've got the plague.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

When you only have 30 contacts in your phone and you go weeks without receiving a single text.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

You know you are unpopular when in high school the crossing guards lure you *into *traffic.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

When you keep your old contacts from five/six years ago on your phone even tho you're pretty sure they all have new phone numbers by now.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

... when your dog pretends not to know you in public.
... when your girlfriend sets up a romantic dinner for your anniversary and forgets
to invite you.
... when your parents refer to you as "what's-his-face"


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

elvin jones said:


> You know you are unpopular when in high school the crossing guards lure you *into *traffic.


That sounds familiar, where is that from?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

when no one says hi at you
when you don't have the 'hip' smartphones
when you don't have a path account


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

When you're always alone.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

humourless said:


> you don't receive any Christmas cards


How many did you send?


----------



## paragon730 (Mar 9, 2013)

when your friend doesnt want to talk to you


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

cmed said:


> When you see a commercial for a contest where you can win 8 Super Bowl tickets for you and friends then realize if you won you'd have to sell 7 of them on ebay.


You mean 8 of them 

You know you are unpopular, when in high school everyone always found a partner for group activities except you, regardless of the fact that there were an even number of people in the class.

You know you are unpopular, when you were always picked last to near-last for sport, despite the fact that you weren't that bad at it.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

When you have your own manga.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

When your teacher assumes you have no friends 



SAgirl said:


> you've been on this site since 2003 and noone wishes you a happy birthday. lol!


Happy belated birthday for every year scince 2003


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

cmed said:


> When you see a commercial for a contest where you can win 8 Super Bowl tickets for you and friends then realize if you won you'd have to sell 7 of them on ebay.


That's a good one, lol.


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

elvin jones said:


> You know you are unpopular when in high school the crossing guards lure you *into *traffic.


Amusing to say the least :clap


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Most of your work colleagues completely ignore you and refuse to acknowledge your presence let alone look at or speak to you.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Nono441 said:


> You mean 8 of them
> 
> You know you are unpopular, when in high school everyone always found a partner for group activities except you, regardless of the fact that there were an even number of people in the class.


Aw man thats a horrible feeling :no


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

You know you're unpopular when you don't show up at school and the teachers don't even notice.


----------



## karachey94 (Mar 12, 2013)

you check your phone and you just got 5 texts- all from your mom  lol that happens all the time. hahaaaa :haha


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

...you think someone you know is waving at you when s/he is waving at the person behind you.. -.-'


----------



## karachey94 (Mar 12, 2013)

B l o s s o m said:


> ...you think someone you know is waving at you when s/he is waving at the person behind you.. -.-'


^^^oh my gosh yes! That's so awkward. that happens to me and usually I'll be really awkward abut it and start waving back LOL :haha


----------



## karachey94 (Mar 12, 2013)

***about


----------



## karachey94 (Mar 12, 2013)

B l o s s o m said:


> ...you think someone you know is waving at you when s/he is waving at the person behind you.. -.-'


^^^oh my gosh yes! That's so awkward. that happens to me and usually I'll be really awkward about it and start waving back LOL :haha


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

When nobody at schools knows its your birthday.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

You lose your phone for about three weeks, and when you find it....you realize *no one* has called or texted you.


----------



## indigo999 (Jun 7, 2009)

you use internet forums for anything at all because you dont know any real life people.


----------



## sadcat (Jan 2, 2013)

You spent your highschool lunch period hiding away in the bathroom!


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

indigo999 said:


> you use internet forums for anything at all because you dont know any real life people.


guess i prefer Internet relationships anyway


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

When you think people will recognize you, then they go, who are you again?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Holy f*** some of these are depressing reads.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

B l o s s o m said:


> ...you think someone you know is waving at you when s/he is waving at the person behind you.. -.-'


 I'll admit I've had this bite me in the *** many times. My face winds up looking like Tim Duncan's when his teammate walked right passed him when he was going for a hi5.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Just Lurking said:


> Holy f*** some of these are depressing reads.


Yeah, I think it's like these are jokes but they'll probably just be sad that they used their time to post them, later. These are jokes, right? Haha.


----------



## QuietKid1 (Mar 11, 2013)

You have a cell phone and nobody calls.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

When you have loads of contacts on your msn but there is only one-two of them who you really talk or who talk to you.


----------



## WakeMeUp (Feb 3, 2013)

When the only notifications you get on facebook are game requests


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

WakeMeUp said:


> When the only notifications you get on facebook are game requests


That does annoy me. ...I get excited


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

When you see the same damn people at certain events, and they know everyone's name in the social circle besides yours.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

you are called "different"


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

The longest conversation you had all day was with your cat.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

you like dogs instead of catz


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

You only use your cell phone as a paper weight.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

The only person that comes to your house is the mailman.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

When there is a group activity in class, no one goes with you, so the teacher decides to pick one kid at random to go with you, and you see all the people sigh with relief when they're not picked.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

When people who you went to school with always say hi to your mom and dad but never to you.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

When your favorite day of the month is getting your hair cut, because that is the only time anyone ever touches you.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

No matter who you are talking to, you type 5 paragraphs of stuff to a person, or something you thought was really important, and they respond with, "I see."


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

When you were a kid, you invited like 30 kids to your birthday party, and only one kid actually came.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

When you're at this thing where everyone has to bring a food, and no one eats any of the food you brought, just because they know that you made it.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

People in school blamed you for all the farts. Or basically any bad smell that ever happened.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

The reason you don't ever tell anyone anything about yourself when you talk to them isn't because you don't want them to know, but because you know they won't ever care or respond.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

weird woman said:


> No matter who you are talking to, you type 5 paragraphs of stuff to a person, or something you thought was really important, and they respond with, "I see."


I'm sorry, but I lol'd at this. Ouch, that must hurt.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

When the only time people decide to spend any time with you, they are on the phone the whole time so you don't even get to talk to them.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Your own body parts decide they don't really like you.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> When you have your own manga.


Is the really yours?

That's some nice artwork.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

the builder working on a neighbours house nearly drives into you and thinks nothing of it.

you're in a great mood but people still avoid you.

even the birds in the garden don't like you.

the best real life conversation you had one day was discussing the prices of tickets with a bus driver.

you start dancing with someone in a nightclub and they move away with a look on their face like "omg ewww".

90% of time you look deeply eye to eye with a woman she is staring at something behind you.

most people that are friendly to you on public transport are drunk or desperate.

you never organise birthday parties for yourself because you know enough people won't be interested to make it worth while.

you wave at someone you know and they pretend they didn't see you.

most women you are interested in think that you are gross.

you ask for a something specific to your interests when you are in a shop and people look at you like you're an alien.or they don't have it, because its not popular enough.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

most popular culture doesn't appeal to you.

the most exciting thing you look forward to when you get up is the nicotine rush from a cig.

you explain the history and significance of something you really like to someone and you get the impression they are bored to tears.

the barman in an empty bar would rather read his newspaper than engage in a conversation with you.

even your youtube subscribers don't like the videos you are uploading.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

When you sneeze and no one in your class says "bless you"

Also when you post this on your twitter for your followers to do and literally only one person favorites it, probably because you barely even know any of them.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Nobody ever calls you other than your parents.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You send a VM or PM and don't get a response.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

When its the end of the semester and a classmate says "I didn't know you were in this class."


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Lohikaarme said:


> Nobody ever calls you other than your parents.


...and telemarketers.

and when you only get texts from your service provider telling you about some updated service, lol.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

When you can go days without receiving a single text message.

When you're absent from school and no one notices you're gone.

When you have to spend holidays with your parents.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

When you're on Social Anxiety support responding to a thread asking how you know your unpopular by saying that you know you're unpopular when you respond to a thread asking how you know you're unpopular.


----------



## RosexBud (Jul 28, 2015)

When absolutely NO ONE comes to your birthday party...


----------



## RosexBud (Jul 28, 2015)

boring loser said:


> when you were a kid, you invited like 30 kids to your birthday party, and only one kid actually came.


this actually happened to me... Xd


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

When you always get picked last for sports teams at school in PE lessons despite being better than the other kids at said sport.


Being referred to as one number less when you are there. So for example if there are four people standing there including yourself, someone will say "What are you three guys doing?"


Teacher never remembers to prounounce your surname correctly.


You walk around and someone says "What are you doing? you're not welcome here"


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

does it matter , those of us with know one know we have no one .


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> When its the end of the semester and a classmate says "I didn't know you were in this class."


Could they not afford have their eyes checked?


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

RandomGentleman said:


> When you're on Social Anxiety support responding to a thread asking how you know your unpopular by saying that you know you're unpopular when you respond to a thread asking how you know you're unpopular.


You're so unpopular


----------



## SnowXFire50 (Jul 23, 2015)

When nobody asks you for anything unless they need your help on something.

This is basically me.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

When you go through an entire semester at university without anyone talking to you.
When you don't use any mobile phone credit for 10 weeks because you have no one to call.
When the only person who will hang out with you is a peer supporter asked by your therapist. 
When it's your birthday and no one except your parents wishes you a happy birthday.
When your voice becomes hoarse because you literally don't use it for days on end.
When you lose your mobile phone because you forget where it is and the battery just dies.


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

You have to finish the whole pizza


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

When you can't get someone to VM/PM you who's on your friend's list.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

SnowXFire50 said:


> When nobody asks you for anything unless they need your help on something.
> 
> This is basically me.


Amen to that, story of my life too. I've recently learned to refuse them though, so I'm left alone, but at least I don't do favours to people like that.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

....when you have nothing listed in your high school yearbook after your name, not one activity or sport or club, and you look thru the whole list and everyone else has at least one activity listed.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

When in the midst of a group project the professor sent out important reminder emails to every person in my group except me. And that professor has the highest rating of my school in RateMyProfessors.


----------



## CareBareX (Sep 10, 2009)

When you've lived almost a month at your new flat and you don't know your new neighbor's names.
When the only person you've talked to the whole day is the cashier in the grocery store.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

You just know it.


----------



## yassir24 (Aug 3, 2015)

when you leave Facebook for a month, but when you go back you find 2 notifications from someone you don't even know sending you game requests


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

When teachers you've had for 3 years spells your name wrong every time.


----------



## drumcrush (Aug 15, 2015)

^^^ when the teacher doesnt even remember your name


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fangirl96 said:


> When teachers you've had for 3 years spells your name wrong every time.





drumcrush said:


> ^^^ when the teacher doesnt even remember your name


My HS principal knew me for four years and one time senior year, he misspelled both my first and last name.

John is not a hard word to spell.


----------



## yassir24 (Aug 3, 2015)

When no one on SAS even know you


----------



## selfloathingregular (Aug 14, 2015)

When your comments seem to kill every thread.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> My HS principal knew me for four years and one time senior year, he misspelled both my first and last name.
> 
> John is not a hard word to spell.


Same, my name is not weird and only has 2 common spellings, so it shouldn't be that bloody difficult to get it right. Especially since i was literally the only person in my entire school with my name.

A guy in my class had to spell my name once, and it was a complete disaster. It literally looked like a 2 yearold had attacked a game of scrabble. It didn't even look like a word. We were 13. That says a lot about how unpopular i was, lol.


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

selfloathingregular said:


> When your comments seem to kill every thread.


This.


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

When you hang out with the teachers at lunch


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

MetroCard said:


> When you hang out with the teachers at lunch


I once had to play a board game with a teacher in class because i had no one else to play with. Everyone else sat in their friend groups playing board games, and then there was me, a 14 yearold girl, sat in a corner playing Four in a row with my 40-tearold male teacher (who i s2g was stoned every day or something). It was a low point of my life.


----------



## nordision (Jun 22, 2015)

When you start to bleed at school in the middle of the course and the teacher and classmates don't give a ****.


----------



## PBW234 (Feb 7, 2015)

When you and your friend have the same birthday but no one wishes your birthday instead of your friend's birthday


----------



## kazukes (Aug 14, 2015)

When you have never been in a relationship or had the courage to attempt to initiate one and you get a text from some mystery person finding interest in you and 5 minutes later you realize its just some spam bot trying to get you to pay money for some scam dating site.


----------



## kazukes (Aug 14, 2015)

When it has been 4 years since you have graduated high school and the only dreams you have involving groups of people goes back to high school, because the only time you can recall having any social activity was when you were confined to school for 7 hours a day occupying space next to people living their lives uninihibited by any anxiety.


----------



## SnowXFire50 (Jul 23, 2015)

When you spoke to less than 5 classmates per day. Of course not counting friends from other classes or any of the teachers.


----------



## hipsterbelle (Aug 24, 2015)

When you do your hair differently for school one day, and when you walk into class, the teacher says "Who are you? You're not in this class.."


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

When you talk under your breath in your room sometimes, asking yourself rhetorical questions about your future.


----------



## theshyone92 (Apr 21, 2014)

You met all your friends on a dating website that you joined for the sole purpose of making friends (not for finding a date).


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I know I am.. But in a way I'm not. People either like me or love to hate me. Simple equation. Idc either.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

SnowXFire50 said:


> When you spoke to less than 5 classmates per day. Of course not counting friends from other classes or any of the teachers.


*When you go weeks during school not saying a single word or even opening your mouth once.

Sometimes I'd forget that I could actually speak. :|


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

When you greet some people at the start of the class and they dont say anything ._. (not sure if someone posted this before).


----------



## areyousatisfied (Oct 12, 2015)

You get picked last, (or close to last) in anything and everything you do.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

When you have over 2,000 posts on a Social Anxiety and no-one even reads your posts or gives a crap about you.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

...when you start threads involving popular nerd things, like movies, but no one participates all that much. I mean, it's popular! Is it me?!



SD92 said:


> When you have over 2,000 posts on a Social Anxiety and no-one even reads your posts or gives a crap about you.


I just read this. You've failed. Mwuhaha!


----------



## PathologicalSigher (Mar 22, 2015)

...when people insist on interrupting or talking over you when it's obvious you're in the middle of a sentence.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

The concept of popularity can suck my, you know what and then swallow my, you know what else.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

&#8230;when two people, this morning alone, have said to me that they purposefully sit as far away in a room as possible from me. This is because they don't want to look at me or hear from me.

The fact is that I've already long since noticed this. It's not news to me (see my blog titled '_My (Former) crush_' for further details). This just confirmed what I already knew&#8230;

These are the sorts of things I'm told to be 'confident' and 'motivated' about... Aye, okay...


----------



## mplo (Oct 24, 2015)

You know you're unpopular when the only people who gravitate towards you are people with serious, heavy-duty developmental problems.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

when you think everyone is in a secret clique except you


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

You don't care what the rest of the world thinks of you, and you stand up for your own convictions.


----------



## oaklight (Sep 23, 2014)

When people ask if you are new to the area even though you have lived there for your whole life.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

When your friend seems sad and his friends immediately ask him "Are you okay?" but when you're down no one gives a ****.

Also when you're playing Cards Against Humanity and it's your turn to read the card but everyone's talking over you and nobody can hear you.

When you get a new haircut and no one except one person even notices.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

When you sit in the middle of a row of seats in a lecture hall and other people sit at least two chairs along from you on either side... Either that or my anxiety face just creeps people out.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Surly Wurly said:


> when you think everyone is in a secret clique except you


u did nnnot


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

you're unpopular


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

You're a member of the SAS forum.


----------



## klvmm (Sep 16, 2015)

When you sit 2 rows away from someone and they look at you with a face filled with disgust and change seat across the classroom.
When the last time i recieved a text that wasn't a bot was when i was 10.
When the only time you go out is to go to school.
When the sound of just meeting up with a friend to watch some movies is abnormally exciting.


----------



## 10k (Aug 19, 2015)

Your dog is your best friend
Never had problems with "message memory full".
Spend time on 9gag (at least I do)
You memorize flags and capitals of countries.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> when you think everyone is in a secret clique except you


The first rule about the secret clique is that you don't talk about the secret clique. Or type about it either!!!


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Fever Dream said:


> The first rule about the secret clique is that you don't talk about the secret clique. Or type about it either!!!


im not subject to the rules because i'm not in a secret clique. (its just for everyone else ; / )


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

When someone shouts "b**** if you ain't s*** then get off the block" at you 

When people invite your friend somewhere and then your friend is like "what about him" and the persons like "oh yeah him too I guess"


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Surly Wurly said:


> im not subject to the rules because i'm not in a secret clique. (its just for everyone else ; / )


Of course you're not. Neither am I. There is no secret clique. ; /


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Fever Dream said:


> Of course you're not. Neither am I. There is no secret clique. ; /


*winks*


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

When your coworkers doesn't want to help you finish the job.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

People don't talk to you


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

When even your own reflection doesn't want to see you.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

*Lol*



Boring Loser said:


> All your houseplants kill themselves because they don't want to live with you.


That is so bad! I love Grumpy Cat.:clap:clap


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

... you're a 34 year old loser alone at home on a forum again, afraid to try and sleep, and considering financial agreements to deal with loneliness because, let's face it, nothing's going to change in your life in general any time soon.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

When most of these things have happened to you.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

humourless said:


> your dog won't smile at you any more


 Oh sheesh what?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

When you don't get as much candy grams as Glenn Coco.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Fairydust said:


> Most of your work colleagues completely ignore you and refuse to acknowledge your presence let alone look at or speak to you.


Damn, that ain't right!


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

You make a good joke in class but no one laughs, right after you say it another person repeats it and everyone laughs!

To make it even better, they are known for the great joke you made up! I have had this happen a few times, FML!



....FML


----------



## rmb1990 (Jan 16, 2015)

Someone cancels last minute because "they're too tired".


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

areyousatisfied said:


> You get picked last, (or close to last) in anything and everything you do.


Lol, when the people that get picked last don't want to pick you.


----------



## kitsbody (Aug 3, 2016)

when you haven't spoken to anyone outside your immediate family (who rarely talk to you) in months


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

When you return to your home country after being gone overseas for 4 months with no one to greet you at the airport. I just grabbed all my luggage,bought a coffee,called an Uber, then arrived to my apartment to sleep off the horrible jet lag.How fancy.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Most people only ever follow you for what you repost on social media, not what you post yourself. Happens to me alot these days...


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

When you show your photo on a picture thread you receive 1-2 replies if lucky.

_ Delivered by Planet Express to Near Beer Roo using Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

When you stack it at school and no one laughs.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Suchness said:


> When you stack it at school and no one laughs.


Stack what?

_ Delivered by Planet Express to Near Beer Roo using Tapatalk_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Fun Spirit said:


> Stack what?
> 
> _ Delivered by Planet Express to Near Beer Roo using Tapatalk_


In Australia that means falling, tripping, getting into an accident.


----------



## nosystemd (Dec 14, 2018)

when you realise that popularity is a form of emotional slavery, and one youll never have to worry about.

loneliness, on the other hand... is something so many people have in common.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

@Suchness
Oh wow: O 
That is sad because normally someone at school would had laughed. I wouldn't because it isn't nice but someone else would.

_ Delivered by Planet Express to Near Beer Roo using Tapatalk_


----------



## Fugly (Jun 15, 2017)

When you’re sitting alone at home, yet again, on a Friday or Saturday night.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

When you're sitting in the lounge room with your family and your sister asks your other sister if she wants to go somewhere the next day, and neither of them look at you or ask you if you would like to go with them.


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

When you don't even acknowledge your own birthday/care and pretend you weren't born.... AND have no trouble doing this because no one even cares about you anyway :haha :laugh:


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

During your school days no guy had ever asked you out or approached you with "Hey I like you." smh 
:rain *Sulks in a corner* :rain

_ Delivered by Planet Express to Near Beer Roo using Tapatalk_


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Despite having been in the same class with these people all year, there is still somebody who, when during roll call and your name is called, has to say out loud "Who's that??"

Flash forward into adulthood. Despite working in the same office for years, knowing all your coworkers names and having even briefly talked to this person in passing, they come into your annex and ask "There's a call for so-and-so...who's that?" or "I was told so-and-so handles this, who is that?" and it's you.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Fun Spirit said:


> During your school days no guy had ever asked you out or approached you with "Hey I like you."


....That doesn't mean nobody ever liked you, maybe the guys that liked you also weren't very popular, were to quiet, shy anxious or had low self esteem, speaking from personal experience of course XD


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

You've spent the holidays alone and reached the point of no longer caring to celebrate (no tree, decorations, etc)
No one texts/calls you and wonders why you're not on social media. So, your cell phone becomes more of a gadget for research, music, and entertainment only
Bonus: When you see that you posted on this thread in 2011, 2013, and 2016.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

When you realise you've spend all your free time by yourself in complete silence and you haven't even realised and you dont even care because youre so used to being by yourself.

when you've just given up making friends and being friendly all together because it's no use.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

When you post on a forum for chronically ignored/overlooked people called, "We Are NOT Invisible!" and one morning a member greets everybody else by name...except you. :/

When even the perpetually rejected/unwanted people on "forever alone" sites don't want you around.

When you get downvoted repeatedly for saying you wished you lived closer so you could hang out with some of those "forever alone" people in person. -_-


----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)

When you drive a mirage to work and everyone else has benz's.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> When you post on a forum for chronically ignored/overlooked people called, "We Are NOT Invisible!" and one morning a member greets everybody else by name...except you. &#128533;
> -


......Good morning forever tehuti88.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

When you post here?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

blue2 said:


> ......Good morning forever tehuti88.


:blush :squeeze


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

blue2 said:


> ....That doesn't mean nobody ever liked you, maybe the guys that liked you also weren't very popular, were to quiet, shy anxious or had low self esteem, speaking from personal experience of course XD


BLAH
:rain 

_ Tapatalk, the APP I been pronouncing as "Tap-Ah-Talk"_


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

When even your family doesn't seem to notice you exist. When you sit in your bedroom all day without talking to a soul.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

^ What she said. :sigh


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

humourless was a funny guy, miss him


----------

